

UK ISPs agree to menace their filesharing users - baha_man
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/23/berr_isp_mou/

======
cturner
I read this on hacker news over breakfast. As I was leaving I considered
picking "The Open Society" again from my bookshelf to read on the train as I
had been working through it but put it down about a month ago for lighter
reading. When I got to the train station there were police everywhere making
people walk through metal detectors to get on the train.

------
pierrefar
Anyone know a good lawyer looking to make a name for him/herself in the UK?
This would be a great opportunity :)

------
agentbleu
When companies (labels) collude with governments and other major corporates to
intimidate their own potential customers with hundreds of thousands of nasty
letters, you have to ask yourself is this the best way forward for these
companies, or are they completely fucking insane.

Alienate the youth and your market and the cult like backlash will evolve into
a movement that works against you to bring you down even quicker.

This will also simply push people to streaming services like Seeqpod et el.

